# M&P pro trigger



## Shooterbob (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all,
I am new to the forem. I shot bullseye in the past, but would like to expand the fun into uspsa and/ or idpa. I was recommended the CZ 75 sp-01 target. Looks like an great gun. I am hoping to not spend that much right out of the gate and also really prefer American made. 

I have been looking at the Smith and Wesson M&P pro 9mm. I do not understand the striker trigger. Does it function like a normal hammer trigger with double action followed by single action? I tried searching for an answer but came up empty. 

And since I have your attention what 9mm would you recommend to start USPSA?

Thanks in advance and Happy New Year. 
Bob


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The M&P Pro functions just like a Glock, which is to say the trigger pull is the same every time the trigger is pulled (Approx 4-5lbs). It is not a SA/DA type firearm.

I have the Pro 5" barrel in 9mm... and can say it is a great handgun for range or competition.







I did review of this gun a while back if you use the search feature.... and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shooterbob (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot. I will look up your review.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Found it for you...http://www.handgunforum.net/smith-wesson/38361-s-w-m-p-pro-5-9mm-review.html


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have have a number of M&P handguns, one of which is the M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" barrel. The striker system utilized in the M&P is technically a SAO (Single Action Only) design, which is actually somewhat of a hybrid in this gun. The Glock is classified as a DAO and is true to form in that regard. The Glock uses a two stage trigger. The first stage completes the cocking of the striker and the second stage releases the striker to fire a cartridge. In the M&P design, the striker is held in a fully cocked condition and the trigger bar "cams" the sear to release the striker. Neither of these guns uses a hammer and in both, the trigger operates the same from the first shot to the last.


Note: Neither the M&P nor the Glock support second strike capability.


----------



## jimjc (Dec 15, 2015)

The striker fired pistol is deeply discussed on youtube in many places, it's the best place to get info. As for the M&P trigger, It's my opinion and many others that the best trigger available is when you get Apex M&P parts and have them installed or if you have a little mechanical ability it's easy to do. Apex now has a new flat trigger that is said to get very close to the 1911 in feel and pull, it's very good. I'm in the process of deciding which trigger to purchase. Apex has 3 different ones. I.m not dissing the S&W PRO it's a good gun. but the very best rigger is the APEX


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jimjc said:


> The striker fired pistol is deeply discussed on youtube in many places, it's the best place to get info. As for the M&P trigger, It's my opinion and many others that the best trigger available is when you get Apex M&P parts and have them installed or if you have a little mechanical ability it's easy to do. Apex now has a new flat trigger that is said to get very close to the 1911 in feel and pull, it's very good. I'm in the process of deciding which trigger to purchase. Apex has 3 different ones. I.m not dissing the S&W PRO it's a good gun. but the very best rigger is the APEX


I have Apex Tactical trigger components and kits on four of my M&P centerfire pistols and also highly recommend their use. Does wonders for the M&P trigger.


----------



## jimjc (Dec 15, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have Apex Tactical trigger components and kits on four of my M&P centerfire pistols and also highly recommend their use. Does wonders for the M&P trigger.


What parts have you installed or have you installed the full triggers.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jimjc said:


> What parts have you installed or have you installed the full triggers.


On my M&P 40 and my M&P 9 Pro Series, both with the 4.25" barrel, I only needed to install the Apex Ultimate Striker Block. This made a huge difference in smoothing out the trigger and eliminating that gritty feel in the pre-travel. Both of these guns had nicely weighted triggers so they didn't need anything else to get the desirable 5 pound pull weight I want in my carry guns.

On my M&P 9c and my M&P 45 Full Size 4" barrel, I installed the Apex DCAEK but did not use the Apex trigger spring that came in the kit. I stayed with the OEM factory trigger spring because the Apex spring returned a heavier pull weight. My M&P 45 breaks pretty much like a good 1911. Both of these guns have fine triggers.


----------



## Shooterbob (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for all the good advice. I will continue to research.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Anybody know if there's a reset modification available for the newer M&P's? I have a performance center model and it looks like the Apex kit wont work on the newer guns.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Nuallangus said:


> Anybody know if there's a reset modification available for the newer M&P's? I have a performance center model and *it looks like the Apex kit wont work on the newer guns*.


Really? That's surprising. Were I you, I'd call Apex to be certain of this and to get their take on what you are looking for with your M&P.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Talked to Apex, they said it will work, ordered!


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Learn to use the reset.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

That's the plan! Hopefully it will help me slow down on my trigger and give me a better follow through. I've been doing a 2 second count after the shot breaks without releasing the trigger. Just need more time on the range.


----------

